# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 01/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HCM - SÓC TRĂNG - CÀ MAU - CẦN THƠ*

Giá tour: 5.148.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: 13/02/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhThuyền (tàu hỏa) theo chương trình nếu có

Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Bến Thành

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - ĐÀ LẠT*

Giá tour: 6.800.000 VND/ 1 kháchThời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: Thứ 7 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch, Thuế VATChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Cáp treo Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm + Máng trượt thác Datala + Xe Jeep lên Langbiang.
Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - DUBAI*

Giá tour: 33.200.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 24/02/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchVisa nhập cảnh DubaiChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiều, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế. Lệ phí vào cổng hội chợ

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Carnival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - DELHI - VARANASI - KHAJURAHO - JAIPUR - AGRA*

Giá tour: 36.708.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 8 ngày - 7 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 17/03/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Visa xuất nhập cảnh Ấn ĐộChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hà Nội Fair Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hieunt

Từ  nay đến ngày 7/4/2013, khi đặt vé đi châu Âu trong khoảng thời gian từ  1/7 – 30/9/2013 với Air France, du khách sẽ nhận được những ưu đãi vô  cùng hấp dẫn. Theo đó, giá vé khứ hồi từ TP. HCM, Hà Nội đến Paris,  Brussels… chỉ từ 950 USD.

*Hè châu Âu thật gần*

  Du lịch châu Âu luôn luôn là niềm mơ ước của rất nhiều người, đặc  biệt là khi hè sang với thật nhiều hoạt động vui chơi, các lễ hội nhộn  nhịp cùng phong cảnh thiên nhiên đầy quyến rũ. Để chuẩn bị thật tốt cho  chuyến du ngoạn hè, đây là thời điểm thích hợp để bạn bắt đầu lên kế  hoạch cho hành trình của mình. Nếu thích không khí cổ điển, hoa lệ, hãy  ghé thăm kinh đô thời trang Paris; cần chút không khí lãng mạn? Đừng  quên Marseille với những cánh đồng hoa oải hương vùng Provence, hay tận  hưởng kiểu khí hậu Địa Trung Hải khi đi dạo trên Đại lộ Promenade des  Anglais dọc bãi biển thành phố biển Nice…
 Ngoài việc lên danh sách các địa điểm tham quan, tìm khách sạn…hãy  mua vé máy bay thật sớm để tiết kiệm chi phí vì đây sẽ là phần không nhỏ  trong ngân sách.
 Là hãng hàng không quốc tế lâu đời tại Việt Nam có đường bay thẳng  đến Paris, Air France sẽ giúp du khách tiết kiệm thời gian và tận hưởng  dịch vụ chăm sóc chu đáo nhất. Trong đợt khuyến mãi hè, vé khứ hồi giá  đi Paris chỉ từ 950 USD và còn đến các thành phố nổi tiếng khác của  Pháp. Du khách có thể dễ dàng chọn cho mình một hành trình thích hợp. 



 Châu Âu là thiên đường du lịch, không chỉ  có nước Pháp. Mùa hè sẽ thật tuyệt vời ở Tây Ban Nha với Barcelona rực  rỡ ánh nắng trên bờ biển, với Seville sôi động văn hoá vùng Andalousie; ở  những vùng đất Ý thơ mộng khi ngắm nhìn Venice trên những chiếc thuyền  Gondola lãng mạn… Ngoài ra còn có những thành phố công nghiệp hiện đại  nhưng lưu giữ khá nhiều những nét đẹp cổ kính tại Anh, Đức. Giá vé ưu  đãi của hãng hàng không Air France lần này sẽ giúp cho rất nhiều du  khách có thêm lựa chọn cho hành trình du ngoạn hè năm nay. 



 Riêng đối với các khách hàng muốn lựa chọn một sản phẩm dịch vụ cao  cấp hơn, Air France cũng đưa ra ưu đãi trên hạng ghế Premium Economy chỉ  từ 1,571 USD đi Paris. Với khoang ghế riêng biệt, chỗ ngồi rộng hơn đến  40% và nhiều chế độ ưu tiên khác, đây chắc chắn là lựa chọn phù hợp  ngân sách cho nhiều người. Giá vé trên hạng Thương gia cũng thật cạnh  tranh chỉ từ 2,848 USD đến Paris và trên hạng ghế này, hành khách hoàn  toàn yên tâm về một dịch vụ hoàn hảo từ lúc cất cánh cho đến khi đáp máy  bay.

*Nhiều ưu đãi cho lịch bay mùa hè sắp tới*
 Trong đợt ưu đãi này, thời gian mua vé kéo dài đến 7/4/2013 . Để đặt vé, hãy vào trang web Trang Chủ | Air France  của Air France. Ngoài ra thì tại trang web tiếng Việt này, bạn có thể  tìm mọi thông tin bổ ích và thú vị về du lịch châu Âu như: ẩm thực,  phương tiện đi lại, các điểm tham quan mua sắm, giúp bạn dễ dàng lên kế  hoạch cho những chuyến đi của mình.

----------


## dulichvietdu

phai đi 1 chuyen mơi được  :Gossip:

----------


## vuhoan.thachan

TOUR ĐI THÁI LAN DỊP 30/4 - 1/5
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA(5 ngày)
+ 06/4 : 8,485,000
+ 12/4 : 8,707,000
+ 27/04;28/4:10,230,000

----------


## trantrungnghiem

*GIỚI THIỆU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH 3 NGÀY/2 ĐÊM TẠI KHU GIẢI TRÍ PHỨC HỢP 5* NAGAWORLD- CAMPUCHIA*
NagaWorld là một tổ chức phức hợp 5* với rất nhiều chương trình đặc sắc và phong phú dành cho khách du lịch khắp nơi trên thế giới. Đến với NagaWorld, quý khách  sẽ được đắm mình trong một thiên đường Khmer cổ kính và hiện đại với những nhà hàng ẩm thực phong phú đa dạng, những mô hình giải trí thâu đêm suốt sáng, và một khu mua sắm, vui chơi nhộn nhịp nhất tại thành phố Phnom Penh.
NagaWorld hiện đang tổ chức 2 tour du lịch 3 ngày 2 đêm bằng xe Limo Bus & máy bay từ HCM- Phnom Penh

*Ngày 1: TP.HCM – PHNOMPENH - NAGAWORLD (Ăn 3 bữa)*

Quý khách có mặt tại địa chỉ: 98L Lê Lai, Quận 1, TP.HCM trước thời gian khởi hành 45 phút. *Xe bus cao cấp của Nagaworld sẽ đón Quý khách, khởi hành đi cửa khẩu Bavet (Mộc Bài)*. Quý khách ăn sáng nhẹ trên xe. Đến cửa khẩu Bavet, quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Campuchia. Tiếp tục chuyến hành trình đến với thủ đô Phnom penh.
Ăn trưa. *Nhận phòng Nagaworld Hotel 5* nghỉ ngơi.*
Ăn tối buffett quốc tế ngay trong khách sạn Nagaworld với nhiều món ăn đặc sắc, hấp dẫn. *Tự do tham quan Naga World hoặc khám phá Thủ đô PhnomPenh về đêm*.
*Nghỉ đêm tại Nagaworld Hotel 5*.*
*Ngày 2: KHÁM PHÁ PHNOMPENH (Ăn 3 bữa)*

Ăn sáng buffett tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách đi dạo một vòng các địa điểm nổi tiếng tại thủ đô Phnom penh – Campuchia như: *Đài tưởng niệm quân tình nguyện Việt Nam & Đài Độc Lập – biểu tượng của thủ đô, chiêm ngưỡng Hoàng Cung và dạo phố dọc theo đại lộ Sisovath ven bờ sông Tonle Sap quyến rũ*. Quý khách vào tham quan Chùa Núi, mua sắm tại *Chớ Lớn Mới, sau đó dạo quanh dòng sông Bốn Mặt*. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Nghỉ đêm tại Nagaworld Hotel 5*.*
*Ngày 3: PHNOM PENH – TP.HCM (Ăn sáng / trưa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách trở về TP.HCM với một phần ăn nhẹ trên xe. Đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, Quý khách làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, tiếp tục hành trình về lại TP.HCM.
Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong nhiều chương trình du lịch thú vị khác !
*Bảng giá tour :*
Giá Chỉ: 3.498.000++ VND / khách
v *Chương Trình Máy Bay ( 3N/2Đ)*
·       Chuyến bay khứu hồi Tp.HCM- Phnom Penh(3.816.000 – 5.300.000 VNĐ / người)
·       Đưa đón từ sân bay về NagaWorld
·       2 Đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe
·       2 bữa sáng tại Fusion Buffet

Giá:        *2.438.000 ++ VND*/người/ phòng đôi 
*4.028.000 ++VND*/ người/ phòng đơn
              ( ** Giá tour không bao gồm vé máy bay)


Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để tận hưởng sự lựa chọn giải trí tốt nhất , đạt tiêu chuẩn tuyệt nhất khu vực Đông Dương tại NAGAWORLD.  Xe khởi hành thứ 3, thứ 4, thứ 6, thứ 7 hàng tuần. 


*Giá trọn gói bao gồm :*
Nước uống tại sảnh đón.
2 đêm nghỉ tại Nagaworld Hotel 5*: 2-3 khách / phòng (phòng Standard)
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (6 bữa ăn chính & 1 bữa ăn nhẹ trên xe)
*Xe “Limo Bus cao cấp 5*” với ghế massage và LCD riêng biệt phục vụ theo chương trình*
Tham quan theo chương trình.
Quà tặng du lịch: Bao hộ chiếu
*Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế mức bồi thường tối đa hơn 200.000.000 VND/trường hợp.*
*Giá không bao gồm :*
Phụ thu phòng đơn: 2.000.000 VND (nếu có), hành lý quá cước qui định.
Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt ủi, tham quan ngoài chương trình,…
Phí xin Visa tái nhập Việt Nam 1.400.000 VND ( riêng khách quốc tịch Trung Quốc và Đài Loan là: 1.600.000) , phí xin Visa Campuchia 530.000 VND (Đối với khách sử dụng  Hộ Chiếu nước ngoài)
Thuế VAT
*Lưu ý :*
Hộ chiếu ( còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng và có chữ ký).
 Giá trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi free, trẻ em từ 2 tuổi trở lên được tính như giá người lớn.
*Đăng ký tour trước ít nhất 07 ngày làm việc.*
Sau khi đăng ký, nếu Quý khách chuyển đổi tour sang ngày khác và báo trước 10 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, Quý khách sẽ không chịu phí. Nếu trễ hơn sẽ căn cứ theo quy định nói trên và chỉ được chuyển ngày khởi hành tour 01 lần. 
*Quy định hủy tour :*
 Hủy Tour sau khi đăng ký phạt 100% giá tour.
** NAGAWORLD  được miễn trừ trách nhiệm trong quá trình thực hiện tour nếu xảy ra các trường hợp bất khả kháng như: Tình hình bất ổn chính trị- xã hội, chiến tranh, khủng bố, thiên tai, dịch bệnh, quy định của chính quyền về khu vực thăm quan bị phong tỏa, về việc xuất nhập cảnh và sự thay đổi của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như: máy bay, tàu hỏa, tàu điện…Tùy từng trường hợp cụ thể, hai bên Liên Bang và Quý Khách cùng nhau bàn bạc và tìm phương án tối ưu để giải quyết nhằm giảm thiệt hại ở mức thấp nhất.
*KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ VÀ THÚ VỊ !*

*Thông tin liên hệ:Công ty TNHH NAGAWORLD VietNam*
*Lầu 20 Bitexco Financial Tower 2 Hải Triều P.Bến Nghé Q1-Phone:08 62986969*
*Hotline:0909106184-Mr Nghiêm*

----------

